# Проблема с Запуском Google Chrome

## cru5ader

День добрый, коллеги!

После обновления на Google Chrome 44.0.2403.107, он перестал запускаться.

Выходит ошибка:

```
[5387:5387:0726/141321:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(345)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process

[5354:5382:0726/141323:ERROR:channel.cc(300)] RawChannel read error (connection broken)

[5354:5382:0726/141323:ERROR:channel.cc(300)] RawChannel read error (connection broken)

[5354:5382:0726/141323:ERROR:channel.cc(300)] RawChannel read error (connection broken)

```

Притом если запустить с консоли с параметром -no-sandbox

Он запускается, хотя и идет ругань:

```
[5988:5988:0726/141439:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(185)] Running without the SUID sandbox! See https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSUIDSandboxDevelopment for more information on developing with the sandbox on.

[6016:6016:0726/141440:ERROR:sandbox_linux.cc(345)] InitializeSandbox() called with multiple threads in process gpu-process

[6042:6042:0726/141440:ERROR:renderer_main.cc(200)] Running without renderer sandbox

```

не хотелось бы уходить с хрома, он мне нравится )

Гугление тоже ничего не дало, кроме как что это баг и решать его гугл не хочет.

----------

## cru5ader

в dmesg такие ошибки:

```

[  445.802389] HTMLParserThrea[4409]: segfault at a94 ip 00000a94 sp a9c71640 error 4

[  446.386051] HTMLParserThrea[4418]: segfault at a94 ip 00000a94 sp a9b71640 error 4

```

----------

## cru5ader

а также:

```

emerge --info www-client/google-chrome

Пароль: 

Portage 2.2.20 (python 3.4.1-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2071136 total,    995792 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 26 Jul 2015 05:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=3"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv infinality ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modemmanager modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline resolvconf sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en ru ru_RU" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-client/google-chrome-44.0.2403.107_p1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="plugins" LINGUAS="ru -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

```

----------

## cru5ader

Завел в багзиллу

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556006

----------

## Pinkbyte

Спасибо за багрепорт. Назначил на мэйнтэйнеров, посмотрим что они думают

----------

## cru5ader

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Спасибо за багрепорт. Назначил на мэйнтэйнеров, посмотрим что они думают

 

Спасибо всем за помощь!

Проблема решена рекомпиляцией ядра с CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=N 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556006

----------

